# having to accept saying goodbye



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi
I didnt quite knwo where to post this but I was guessing this was the right place! 

I have two gorgeous twin girls who were conceived from two embryos being thawed (how lucky am i!) anyhow I have two left from the same batch and was always hoping to have another go!

My husband and I got to the stage where we went to the clinic and spoke about it and decided to go for it! Anyhow since then (two months ago) my hubby and I have split up, therefore I now have to say good bye to these precious embies  

I dont quite know why I am posting this but I felt I needed to get it off my chest to people who understand! I know I am sooo lucky to have my gorg girls, but obviously this was my one last chance of ever having anymore and it seems sooo awful to let them go  I guess i need to be thankful for what i have (tho I am sad they go to school in Sept) and another would have been lovely

thanks for listening xx

lizzy x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

Sorry to hear about you and hubby  Hope you and girls doing ok? Just because you've been successful in the past doesn't mean to say you can't grieve for what you are now having to give up. Sending a big hug   

Maz x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lizzy,

I am really sorry to hear this.  Is there a chance that you and your DH will be able to work it out?  It is only 2 months ago you were thinking of another baby?

I would be upset to, as I got my son from my frozen embies.  Perhaps hold on to them a bit longer.

Good luck for the future.

x


----------



## PriscillaAnne (Jun 28, 2011)

You are entitled to grieve.  You have lost a lot and so have your precious girls.  Take time out with them and have a good old cry when you need to.  Sending huge hugs x


----------

